
Startup Lessons Learned from Playing Dota - arohner
https://rasterize.io/blog/startup-lessons-learned-from-playing-dota.html
======
monsk
Nice. I'm a (former) 1950-2k HoN player and I totally agree that
communication/hero-picks/playing to the strength of team composition is how to
win 95% of the time, with the 5% losing coming when (because of fatigue or
w/e) mechanical skills and communication breakdown.

